# Looking for a rescue in North Texas



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I have some very good friends who are looking for a rescue Maltese, preferably female, in the North Texas area. Anyone know of one available?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I see that Northcentral Maltese Rescue has a little girl fostering in Scottsdale, AZ. Would they be willing to go there? I know the girl would be well vetted and well taken care of if it's from NCMR. Little Betty sounds adorable.
Adopt Maltese Rescue

What is the closest city to them in Texas?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> What is the closest city to them in Texas?


They are in the Dallas - Fort Worth area. Thanks, Susan!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

There are lots of cuties (two sisters Molly and Millie in fact but are going separately) in Petfinder in Dallas area and seems like NCMR does foster down there too so they might have one not on their site. Here's the link to Petfinder for them: Pet Search Results: Adoptable Maltese Dog Pets in Dallas, TX: Petfinder


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Check out Big Dog Rescue in Austin - They have a puppy mill rescue that just had two pups. They are probably spoken for but the mom is so cute and may be available. And who knows, maybe the pups too! You're a week too late, I knew of a 1 yo female in Houston that needed to be rehomed!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you ladies - you are amazing! I am juggling a bunch of different hats at work and just haven't had time to do a search. 

Our friends lost their Chi rescue after a valiant battle against the heartworms he had when they rescued him. They want to open their home to another as soon as possible. I guarantee you this pup will be SUPER SPOILED. They own their business and their fluff goes to the office with them every day!


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

There is a Maltese Rescue in Oklahoma City also
Fran


----------

